# my woodworking hobby



## Dixie Bee Acres

After just looking at VaHomesteaders' thread showing the beautiful table he built, I thought I might post a couple pictures of my woodworking.
When time allows, i enjoy scroll sawing.
Here is a clock I made about a year and a half ago or so. It measures about 2 foot tall, about 11 inches wide and 6 inches deep. Original plans called for a purchased clock face to go into it, but I couldn't find any i liked, so I designed and cut this one.
To do it again, I would have used black hands on the clock as the brass ones are hard to see.
I don't remember how long it took to make this, but I want to say i habe about 30-40 hours into it.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

That is beautful! That takes a ton of time and patience. Great craftsmanship there!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you, it is a fun and relaxing hobby.


----------



## hercsmama

That is amazing!
Just beautiful.:clap:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you!

Later, when time allows, I will try to take some pictures of a few other things I have made, but trust me, none are as nice as the clock.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Incase anyone is interested, this clock is one I really want to make some day. If I ever get to it, i imagine it will takes 100's of hours to complete.

http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/mobile/The-York-Minster-Cathedral-P3382.aspx


----------



## SimplyErin

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Here are a few more pieces I have made, all on scroll saw, in the past year or so.
3 baskets, one round done in oak, every other ring stained. Two square baskets, one oak, one pine.
A small photo frame or display, has my kids' wallet size school pics from 2 years ago.
And an assortment of Angel Christmas tree ornaments. I make a lot of ornaments, they are small, easy to make, and most times they are made from scrap pieces of wood left over from other projects.
Also, the chain that the angels are hanging from, I made that too, started by cutting the rough shape with scroll saw, then carved it down with my dremel tool.














A note about the baskets, they really do look like woven baskets, but are actually just rings cut and stack glued together, staggering pattern rings to give a woven illusion.

I am thinking of taking some of the baskets to the farmers market to see if they sell, problem is, i only have 4 or 5, and typically don't have time to do much scroll saw work until winter.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Man those are great! I wish I had more time to work on smaller stuff like that. The detail is awesome.


----------



## hercsmama

You really do beautiful work!
I have no doubt those baskets would sell like crazy!
You should look into an Etsy store or something like that.

Really gorgeous work.:clap:


----------



## Adirondackgal

Beautiful work! You certainly are talented. I agree, the baskets should sell very well as should the other items.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

You are very talented. I would love to have one of your baskets. I like the rectangle shape the best. Looks like it could hold a lot of crochet hooks or embroidery goodies. Keep us posted if you are thinking of selling them here on the barter board.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Debbie, thank you, but perhaps the photos my fool, those baskets are roughly 6 or 7 inches long and only 3 or 4 inches wide.
I will measure one when I go back in the house.


----------



## Pearl B

You do really beautiful work!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

The rectangle baskets are 4 inches wide, 5 1/2 inches long and 2 1/2 inches tall, not including the handle.
Thank you, Pearl.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Adirondackgal said:


> Beautiful work! You certainly are talented. I agree, the baskets should sell very well as should the other items.


I would hope they would sell, but around here, you could frame a $20 bill, put it up for sale for $15, and the vast majority would try to offer you $10 for it.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

If you have never been involved in scroll sawing, the name Dirk Boelman probably doesn't mean anything to you. If you have done any scroll saw fretwork, I'm sure you know exactly who Dirk is.
Dirk designed 1,000s of patterns, large and small, delicate and simple.
A very talented designer and true scroll saw artist.
I have cut many of his pieces over the years, actually want to order a few of his patterns sometime soon, to produce a few heirloom pieces to be passed down to my children, and hopefully their children.

My reason for this post, I just got word that Dirk passed away yesterday. He will be missed by many, but through his designs and artwork, his legacy will carry on.

RIP Dirk Boelman.


----------



## doingitmyself

Beautiful craftsmanship! I have made many Christmas ornaments and frames similar to some of yours but that clock is beyond words!!:goodjob:

Very, very nice work! I need to get the patterns for the angels, i have all hand made scroll saw ornaments for the Christmas tree and the Angels would be the final missing pieces!!! Thanks for posting this!!!:goodjob:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

doingitmyself said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship! I have made many Christmas ornaments and frames similar to some of yours but that clock is beyond words!!:goodjob:
> 
> Very, very nice work! I need to get the patterns for the angels, i have all hand made scroll saw ornaments for the Christmas tree and the Angels would be the final missing pieces!!! Thanks for posting this!!!:goodjob:


Those angel ornaments were patterns in the pattern section of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine back on 2000 or so. Pm me your address, I will photocopy them and send to you.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

In a discussion of another topic, I thought to dig out some pics of a few more projects.
These are all in a technique called intarsia. This process involves cutting multiple pieces of wood, choosing different species of wood, then selecting grain patterns and such to obtain your desired effect.
Once all pices are cut, they are then shaped individually, then attached all together to form a "picture", or what appears to be a 3D carving.

Now, please excuse the glare on the deer and angel pics, those are pics of pictures. Those are two pieces I did before I knew what a digital camera was.
Also, the teddy bear, I cheated, I cut that entire piece from pine, then stained the dark parts.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

In a discussion of another topic, I thought to dig out some pics of a few more projects.
These are all in a technique called intarsia. This process involves cutting multiple pieces of wood, choosing different species of wood, then selecting grain patterns and such to obtain your desired effect.
Once all pices are cut, they are then shaped individually, then attached all together to form a "picture", or what appears to be a 3D carving.

Now, please excuse the glare on the deer and angel pics, those are pics of pictures. Those are two pieces I did before I knew what a digital camera was.
Also, the teddy bear, I cheated, I cut that entire piece from pine, then stained the dark parts.


----------



## Kasota

Wow! DBA, you do beautiful work! You truly are a man of many talents!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you.


----------



## CuriousWanderer

Dixie Bee Acres,
Beautiful work! Would it be possible to also get a copy of the angel ornaments pattern? My mother has a collection of wood ornaments but no angels. She can never seem to find ones she likes and I know she will LOVE these!


----------



## hengal

These are so nice! I've always wondered how intarsia works. I have my own scroll saw and a couple of sanders but mainly just make one "layer" things (does that make sense?)


----------



## christinarobert

Wow...this is excellent! You are really very talented. I also want to try something like this. Anyways, you did a great job! 




-------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to dream wedding!


----------



## Candy

Your work is beautiful! Your very talented, the WOW factor is off the charts!


----------



## handymama

Is the rose for sale?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

No, sorry. I made that for my wife last year on Valentines day.


----------



## used2bcool13

Wow!!! Your work is absolutely beautiful.

it may not be related so forgive my ignorance, but I am forever looking for usable wooden whirlygigs. Well done ones can bring very good money. If you ever veer into that world please pm me.


----------



## hippygirl

I'm a little late posting to this thread, but as I'm about to get started with the SS myself...

I'm fascinated with the idea of making bowls and boxes using a SS, so that basket is what caught my eye...LOVE IT!


----------



## Jan in CO

You do such nice work! Have you considered entering them in the county or state fairs? You'd probably win some nice cash!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

No, I haven't considered that. I honestly dont think my stuff is that nice.
Besides that, I have been to a couple shows, woodworking and craft shows, and my work, to me, looks like it was scraped from the trash cans in some of the other folks shops.

But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hippy girl, what brand of saw are you looking at?
I can tell you, honestly, none of the beginner level, under $250 saws on the market are worth their weight in scrap. I have worn out and broken way too many. Years ago I had a nice Delta, but nice deltas do.t exist any more, you can sometimes find older ones used, but you can't find replacement parts for them anymore. Delta is now just a name that is leased by a multitude of Asian junk companies.
The DeWalt DW788 is a good saw, it runs between $450-$550. 
It has a few shortcomings, but it is ok. Making bowls you might want to know about one in peticular.
It is advertised you can tilt the table 45* either direction. Ok, true, you can, but if its tilted more than about 25* to the right, you can't turn on the saw. The thumbscrew for tightening the blade holder hit the bottom of the table.


----------



## mekasmom

All the pictured projects on this thread are so beautiful! I am in awe of the talent God placed in humans.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you, and yes, any talent is truely a gift from God Almighty.


----------



## hippygirl

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> _*Hippy girl, what brand of saw are you looking at?*_
> I can tell you, honestly, none of the beginner level, under $250 saws on the market are worth their weight in scrap. I have worn out and broken way too many. Years ago I had a nice Delta, but nice deltas do.t exist any more, you can sometimes find older ones used, but you can't find replacement parts for them anymore. Delta is now just a name that is leased by a multitude of Asian junk companies.
> The DeWalt DW788 is a good saw, it runs between $450-$550.
> It has a few shortcomings, but it is ok. Making bowls you might want to know about one in peticular.
> It is advertised you can tilt the table 45* either direction. Ok, true, you can, but if its tilted more than about 25* to the right, you can't turn on the saw. The thumbscrew for tightening the blade holder hit the bottom of the table.


Not looking at...already have. I bought a Skil on a whim a couple of years ago (it was on sale and I thought it might come in handy down the road)...have never used it except for a quick test cut and cutting small dowels to use on a thread rack once.

I have, I guess, a piece of junk according to most opinions I've come across in various SS forums, but I won't upgrade to anything more expensive until I know it's something I'll enjoy doing...so far, so good

Until then, I'll at least get my feet wet with this one, so to speak.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Nothing wrong with that. I learned how to use one on a $90 Riobi saw. had it almost a month and wore it out. But I had almost 100 hours of use on it in that month, yes, almost 100 hours in a month.
That was spring of 1999.


----------



## hippygirl

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I learned how to use one on a $90 Riobi saw. had it almost a month and wore it out. _* But I had almost 100 hours of use on it in that month, yes, almost 100 hours in a month.*_
> That was spring of 1999.


Boy, you just hit the ground running, didn't you!


----------



## Bellyman

I used to do a lot of scroll saw work. Made a lot of presents for family. Tried to sell some of it but sales didn't go well. 

I have an old Delta saw, I think maybe 20 or 25 years old that has a fairly deep throat on it, can't remember exactly. Haven't used it in years.

I hope one day I can do some more work like that as I really enjoy woodworking of various kinds.


----------



## Jim Finn

Very nice scroll saw work. I have made a few small baskets similar to yours. Your intarsia is excellent. I have also done some Intarsia but I mostly make toys and cedar boxes with images inlaid into the hinged lids. I have never done fretwork. Your clock is impressive. Here are some of my intarsia and boxes. These are photos of items I have sold at street fairs and festivals.


----------



## sapphira

I am totally awed by this work. The CARE you took to make these so refined ! s


----------



## Forcast

nice work all, how much do the baskets cost? and how about the chain? I think that is so neat!!


----------



## 3grandkidsfarm

nice work,i use to love playing around wood woorking,but it got to where the saw dust botherd me to bad.wished i still could.


----------

